# فرق كبير بس جميل !!!!؟؟



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2008)

عندما تهديها ورده .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تكون انت الورده .. هذا حــــب

عندما تدمع عيناك لدمعها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تمسح دمعها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تفعل كل شىء تحبه هي .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تحب كل شىء تفعله لها .. هذا حــــب

عندما ترويها اذا ظمأت .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تظمأ لترويها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تطبع على عينيها قبله .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تقبّلها عيناك دائما .. هذا حــــب

عندما تترك كل شىء تحبه لها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تترك كل شىء تحبه من اجلها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تفكر بأنه ليس لديك سواها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تفكر بأنه ليس لسواك ما لديك .. هذا حــــب 

عندما تفعل المستحيل من اجل سعادتها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تسعد بالمستحيل من اجلها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تنظر لعينيها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تنظر بعينيها .. هذا حــــب

عندما لا يتبقى في الكون الا ورده واحده فتقطفها لها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تزرع لها الورد .. هذا حــــب 

عندما يذكرها لسانك في كل وقت .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما يشعر بها قلبك في صمت .. هذا حــــب

عندما تضمّها اذا احاط بها الخطر .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تضم الخطر حتى لا يحيط بها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تحملها على يديك لتسير بها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تعلّمها السير وحدها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تعيش كي تحبها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تحبها كي تعيش .. هذا حــــب​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 يوليو 2008)

موضوع  جميل  جدا

شكرا  جزيلا  كلمات مفيدة​


----------



## جيلان (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فرق كبير بس جميل !!!!؟؟*

*



			عندما تضمّها اذا احاط بها الخطر .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تضم الخطر حتى لا يحيط بها .. هذا حــــب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جامدة اوى دى
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*اشكرك يا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فرق كبير بس جميل !!!!؟؟*



amjad-ri قال:


> موضوع  جميل  جدا
> 
> شكرا  جزيلا  كلمات مفيدة​



ميرسى لزوقك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فرق كبير بس جميل !!!!؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> جامدة اوى دى
> ميرسى يا قمر*



شكرااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يوليو 2008)

واو تحفة ياماما كاندى بجد
ميرررررررررسي كتير​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فرق كبير بس جميل !!!!؟؟*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الموضوع الرائع​



ميرسى اوى لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فرق كبير بس جميل !!!!؟؟*



come with me قال:


> *اشكرك يا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فرق كبير بس جميل !!!!؟؟*



y_a_r_a قال:


> واو تحفة ياماما كاندى بجد
> ميرررررررررسي كتير​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## eriny roro (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*فرق كبير بس جميل*

 عندما تهديها ورده .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تكون انت الورده .. هذا حــــب

عندما تدمع عيناك لدمعها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تمسح دمعها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تفعل كل شىء تحبه هي .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تحب كل شىء تفعله لها .. هذا حــــب

عندما ترويها اذا ظمأت .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تظمأ لترويها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تطبع على عينيها قبله .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تقبّلها عيناك دائما .. هذا حــــب

عندما تترك كل شىء تحبه لها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تترك كل شىء تحبه من اجلها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تفكر بأنه ليس لديك سواها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تفكر بأنه ليس لسواك ما لديك .. هذا حــــب 

عندما تفعل المستحيل من اجل سعادتها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تسعد بالمستحيل من اجلها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تنظر لعينيها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تنظر بعينيها .. هذا حــــب

عندما لا يتبقى في الكون الا ورده واحده فتقطفها لها .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما تزرع لها الورد .. هذا حــــب 

عندما يذكرها لسانك في كل وقت .. فهذه رومانسيه 
عندما يشعر بها قلبك في صمت .. هذا حــــب

عندما تضمّها اذا احاط بها الخطر .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تضم الخطر حتى لا يحيط بها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تحملها على يديك لتسير بها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تعلّمها السير وحدها .. هذا حــــب

عندما تعيش كي تحبها .. فهذه رومانسيه
عندما تحبها كي تعيش .. هذا حــــب   ​


----------



## RINOS@JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فرق كبير بس جميل*

ووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااووووووووووووووو

بجد موضوع جامدة موت 
ميرسي ليكى كتير يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فرق كبير بس جميل*

مرسى لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فرق كبير بس جميل*



> عندما تهديها ورده .. فهذه رومانسيه
> عندما تكون انت الورده .. هذا حــــب



كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فرق كبير بس جميل*

شكرا 
للكلمات  الجميله جدا

الرب معاكم


----------



## eriny roro (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فرق كبير بس جميل*

مرسى ليكم كتير
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

*الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

*
عندما تهديها وردة .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تكون أنت الوردة .. .. هذا حب

عندما تمسح دمعها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تدمع عيناك لدمعها.. ..هذا حب

عندما تترك كل شيء تحبه لها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تترك كل شيء تحبه من أجلها.. ... هذا حب 

عندما تفكر بأنه ليس لديك سواها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تفكر بأنه ليس لسواك ما لديك .. .. هذا حب

عندما تفعل المستحيل من أجل سعادتها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تسعد بالمستحيل من أجلها .. .. هذا حب

عندما تنظر لعينيها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تنظر بعينيها .. .. هذا حب

عندما لا يتبقى في الكون إلا ورده واحده فتقطفها لها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تزرع لها الورد .. .. هذا حب

عندما يذكرها لسانك في كل وقت.. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما يشعر بها قلبك في صمت .. .. هذا حب

عندما تضمّها إذا أحاط بها الخطر .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تضم الخطر حتى لا يحيط بها .. .. هذا حب



جميل هو الإنسان الذي

... يحب ولا يخدع ...

.... يتألم ولا يصرخ .... 

... تدمع عيناه ولا يبكي ... 

وأجمل ابتسامة تلك هي التي تشق طريقها وسط الدموع ... !!!
لذلك عش حياتك وأنسى الهموم ولكن لا تنسى أن هناك من يحبك *​


----------



## mora22 (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

موضوع جميل قوى وكلامات مؤثره شكراااااااا على الموضوع سندريلا


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

*خطك من رقته بحب اتفرج عليه اكتر من انى اقرئه ده لو قدرت اقراه من غير كنترول +*
*موضوع جميل بس ابقى كبرى الخط مُستقبلياً كدى عشن حرااام ههههههه*


----------



## العجايبي (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

_موضوع كتير حلو
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*




> *عندما يذكرها لسانك في كل وقت.. .. فهذه رومانسية
> عندما يشعر بها قلبك في صمت .. .. هذا حب
> 
> *




فى منتهى الجمال يا سندريلا
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررسى على الكلمات الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

*جميل هو الإنسان الذي

... يحب ولا يخدع ...

.... يتألم ولا يصرخ .... *

كلام في منتهي الروعه والرومانسيه 
حبيبتي سندريلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

عندما تضمّها إذا أحاط بها الخطر .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تضم الخطر حتى لا يحيط بها .. .. هذا حب

لذلك عش حياتك وأنسى الهموم ولكن لا تنسى أن هناك من يحبك 

تحفة اوووي 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

عندما تمسح دمعها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
عندما تدمع عيناك لدمعها.. ..هذا حب



موضعك جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا

مرسي ليكى الرب يسوع يحافظ عليكى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



mora22 قال:


> موضوع جميل قوى وكلامات مؤثره شكراااااااا على الموضوع سندريلا




*الاجمل مرورك
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



جيلان قال:


> *خطك من رقته بحب اتفرج عليه اكتر من انى اقرئه ده لو قدرت اقراه من غير كنترول +*
> *موضوع جميل بس ابقى كبرى الخط مُستقبلياً كدى عشن حرااام ههههههه*




*ههههههههههه
حاضر ياقمرة من عيونى
وميرسى لحضورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

* شكراً سندريلا*
*عندما تكتب هذا الموضوع سندريلا فهذه هي الرومانسية*
*وعندما يتفاعل معها الأعضاء فهذا هو الحب*
*جميل هو الإنسان الذي

... يحب ولا يخدع ...

.... يتألم ولا يصرخ .... 

... تدمع عيناه ولا يبكي ... 

**وأجمل ابتسامة تلك هي التي تشق طريقها وسط الدموع ... !!!
لذلك عش حياتك وأنسى الهموم ولكن لا تنسى أن هناك من يحبك *


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



> عندما يذكرها لسانك في كل وقت.. .. فهذه رومانسية
> عندما يشعر بها قلبك في صمت .. .. هذا حب



ديه احلي واحده عجبتني موضوع جامد واحلي تقييم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



العجايبي قال:


> _موضوع كتير حلو
> ربنا يباركك​_




*الاحلى مرورك
ميرسى ليك كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

كلمات جميله يا سندريلا شكرا ليكي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا سندريلا
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررسى على الكلمات الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*الاجمل مرورك كوكو
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

*ايه الجمال ده يخرب عقلك*

*بجد تسلم ايدك*


----------



## Nemo (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

روعة بجد يا سندريلا ميرسى ليكى جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



netta قال:


> *جميل هو الإنسان الذي
> 
> ... يحب ولا يخدع ...
> 
> ...




*الاروع مرورك حبيبتى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



sparrow قال:


> عندما تضمّها إذا أحاط بها الخطر .. .. فهذه رومانسية
> عندما تضم الخطر حتى لا يحيط بها .. .. هذا حب
> 
> لذلك عش حياتك وأنسى الهموم ولكن لا تنسى أن هناك من يحبك
> ...




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> عندما تمسح دمعها .. .. فهذه رومانسية
> عندما تدمع عيناك لدمعها.. ..هذا حب
> 
> 
> ...




الاجمل مرورك ياقمرة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*



عادل نسيم قال:


> * شكراً سندريلا*
> *عندما تكتب هذا الموضوع سندريلا فهذه هي الرومانسية*
> *وعندما يتفاعل معها الأعضاء فهذا هو الحب*
> *جميل هو الإنسان الذي
> ...





ميرسى كتيير لزوقك وكلامك الرقيق
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الرومانسية و الحب*

*جميييل اوي موضوعك*
*ميرسي يا عسولة*​


----------

